# Newbie question about juice



## Cibb (Jan 12, 2017)

I've made a few wine kits and I'm considering trying a juice bucket instead of a traditional kit.

I've read that the "original all juice" buckets are not a good starting point. 

1. So where would one get a pail or bucket of juice, white or red.
2. I realize this is more involved. Balancing the Ph etc... but are there any guides for someone doing this as a reference.
3. Any other recommendations?

I'm considering a chardonnay, gwerstaminer, or mascato. We like an unoaked flavor white wine. Not sure if this would change any recommendations.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 12, 2017)

@Cibb Depends on where you are located. I'm close to a vineyard (Harford Vineyard) that sells juice buckets in the spring and fall. You can also order frozen juice from some folks.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 13, 2017)

I got my first juice bucket last fall from a winery in the NY Finger lakes region. Everything was balanced at/by the winery and all I needed to do was get it home before it lost its chill, then once I got it warmed up at home pitch the yeast.

Of all the wines I've made, both kits and country wines, the one that came out the worst was MM all juice bucket kit. Think it was a Pinot Noir, drinkable but my least favorite ever.


----------



## Cibb (Jan 13, 2017)

bkisel said:


> I got my first juice bucket last fall from a winery in the NY Finger lakes region. Everything was balanced at/by the winery and all I needed to do was get it home before it lost its chill, then once I got it warmed up at home pitch the yeast.
> 
> Of all the wines I've made, both kits and country wines, the one that came out the worst was MM all juice bucket kit. Think it was a Pinot Noir, drinkable but my least favorite ever.



I"ve ready similar about the MM all juice so I didn't want to go that route. I looked online and found several frozen suppliers and some juice suppliers. 

My concern was quality of the juice or must and are these places reputable and not just selling me a cheap kit. I'm located in North West Indiana, there are some wineries near me but I don't know if they sell juice.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 13, 2017)

If you're not too far from Chicago, there are probably plenty of options for fresh juice and/or grapes.


----------



## Bodenski (Jan 13, 2017)

Most of the mail order frozen must options seem to be really expensive. I've not found one at the price point I'm willing to pay this early on in my wine-making career. I think I would still be the limiting factor in the quality of the final product!


----------



## Johnd (Jan 13, 2017)

Cibb said:


> I looked online and found several frozen suppliers and some juice suppliers. My concern was quality of the juice or must and are these places reputable and not just selling me a cheap kit. I'm located in North West Indiana, there are some wineries near me but I don't know if they sell juice.



Northwest Indiana would put you pretty close to Chicago. Brehm Vineyards stocks frozen must in two places in the country, one of those places is Chicago. I have made wine with both white and red frozen must from them and have been very pleased. It costs me $50 per pail to have it shipped to me, whereas you could pick it up from their frozen warehouse, might be worth looking into for your location...............


----------



## Cibb (Jan 16, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Northwest Indiana would put you pretty close to Chicago. Brehm Vineyards stocks frozen must in two places in the country, one of those places is Chicago. I have made wine with both white and red frozen must from them and have been very pleased. It costs me $50 per pail to have it shipped to me, whereas you could pick it up from their frozen warehouse, might be worth looking into for your location...............



Thanks I'll check into it.

I considered the all juice bucket but read poor reviews of it. I have seen overall positive reviews for the masters edition and the meglioli but just haven't found much about them vs juice from another source.

If anyone has input I'd love to hear it.


----------



## zadvocate (Jan 17, 2017)

Soon juice suppliers Will be selling fresh juice from Chile, and South Africa. I believe it starts in March/April. If you can wait a couple months these buckets are far less expensive than the frozen and would be a good way to start out. I'm sure there is a supplier not far from you or as everyone has said certainly in Chicago, that you could find.


----------



## zadvocate (Jan 17, 2017)

http://www.greatfermentations.com/?...vsMijvRKPeVNT0MYhG8j1FLYmqJ7lumCu0aAps08P8HAQ check with a local home brew shop


----------



## Johnd (Jan 17, 2017)

Cibb said:


> Thanks I'll check into it.
> 
> I considered the all juice bucket but read poor reviews of it. I have seen overall positive reviews for the masters edition and the meglioli but just haven't found much about them vs juice from another source.
> 
> If anyone has input I'd love to hear it.



I have done a fair number of Meglioli's and am fairly pleased so far, but they need more aging than most, so another year or so will tell the tale there. As far as the MM All Juice, haven't done any of those, but have done one All Juice Masters Edition, the Pinot Grigio, and was very pleased with the results of that particular one....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Question: are you looking for kits, or fresh juice?

While the name might imply it, my understanding is that the "All Juice" MM kits are just that - kits. Meglioli is certainly a kit. If you're looking for buckets of fresh juice, the cost will be considerably lower than just about anything from MM.


----------



## Cibb (Jan 17, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Question: are you looking for kits, or fresh juice?
> 
> While the name might imply it, my understanding is that the "All Juice" MM kits are just that - kits. Meglioli is certainly a kit. If you're looking for buckets of fresh juice, the cost will be considerably lower than just about anything from MM.




I'd prefer fresh juice but considered those as a fall back due to availability. Also I thought those were juice just pasteurized for long term storage. 

Sorry for any confusion, still learning.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Cibb said:


> I'd prefer fresh juice but considered those as a fall back due to availability. Also I thought those were juice just pasteurized for long term storage.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion, still learning.



We're all still learning.  I'm not sure about the all juice, but I know the Meg is pasteurized and concentrated, so you have to add water.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 17, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> We're all still learning.  I'm not sure about the all juice, but I know the Meg is pasteurized and concentrated, so you have to add water.



Not to be too much of a contrarian, but the Meglioli's are a full 6 gallons straight out of the box, no water to add.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Not to be too much of a contrarian, but the Meglioli's are a full 6 gallons straight out of the box, no water to add.



I was not aware of that.


----------



## Cibb (Jan 18, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Not to be too much of a contrarian, but the Meglioli's are a full 6 gallons straight out of the box, no water to add.



That's why I considered them as a fall back to full juice buckets. They are kits but they are at least not concentrate. 

I've not thought of frozen must but they appear to come in larger quantities than I'm capable of handling at present, again could be ignorance in this situation as well.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 18, 2017)

Cibb said:


> That's why I considered them as a fall back to full juice buckets. They are kits but they are at least not concentrate.
> 
> I've not thought of frozen must but they appear to come in larger quantities than I'm capable of handling at present, again could be ignorance in this situation as well.



You can buy frozen must in 5 gallon pails, buy as many or few as you like to suit your production abilities. If you can do a 23L kit, you can do a must pail or two.


----------

